# Throw Up The Horns! Picture Thread \m/



## Chris (Jun 16, 2007)

Got a pic of yourself, or someone else (that you took) tossin' the ? Post it here.  Bonus points for doing it in funny/unique places, and for getting someone else to throw 'em up with you. 

Me, James (Subatomicsatan) and the infamous Colin (of Drew's Roommate fame) at Porcupine Tree:






My buddy Tony and I playing golf:





Mountain Climbing in early spring:





Shawn, Keithb, Drew and Jason at the MA meet:





Me, Shawn, Jason:





Outside Caesar's Palace in Vegas:





Dan (settite) outside a Vegas strip club. 





Mr Tremol-No himself picking up the tab. 





Colin and I droppin' penis pills in Drew's beer. 





Some dude, some chick Drew works with and Drew at a pub after G3:


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 16, 2007)

Linear Sphere vocalist Jos Geron, me, and James (Metalfiend666).


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 16, 2007)

Fuck, that is such a bad pic of me


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't worry man, D_R's creepy pinky and the guy on the left distract everyone


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 16, 2007)

Me, like, 3-4 years ago w/ Eric Peterson of Testament. \m/
i'll do the horns AND hold a copy of First Strike Still Deadly.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 16, 2007)

Now thats fucking metal, Ken


----------



## Stitch (Jun 16, 2007)

Me and Joel Stroetzel of Killswitch Engage:






I have a bunch of others with the rest of the band, bit not on this computer.


----------



## Jason (Jun 16, 2007)

wasn't expecting to see pics of me in here already


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 16, 2007)

Straight from the sevenstring.org-T-Shirt-thread:


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 16, 2007)

My dad and I last summer






Me after performing at a marching band competition


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 16, 2007)

My friend Axel, Dave suzuki , and I smiling and at the same time saying something that makes me look really funny.


----------



## Michael (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark A, Me, and a bunch of mates at a party back in Febuary.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 16, 2007)

that dude in the front is very disturbng.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 16, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Don't worry man, D_R's creepy pinky and the guy on the left distract everyone



I wasn't aware I had a creepy pinky...


----------



## Michael (Jun 16, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> that dude in the front is very disturbng.



Yeah, that's Ben...


----------



## settite (Jun 16, 2007)

Myself and friends at a wedding party in Tokyo, Japan. The bar itself is in Shibuya... Needless to say we were all hammered and drunk all the booze at the bar by the end of the night. Every bottle was literally 100% empty  (I am the one closest to the camera with the shirt off...)


----------



## settite (Jun 16, 2007)

Michael said:


> Mark A, Me, and a bunch of mates at a party back in Febuary.



I dont see anyone drinking VB in that pic! Where is the VB?!?!?!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 16, 2007)

oh man, i've got a bunch....almost every picture of me drunk, i'm throwing the horns....let's see what i've got:


the Oak Knoll Productions street team on a promo outing (on my 21st birthday!):





a couple of my band's tour posters:









horrible pic of me w/ michael pinella from symphony x:





from my band's first photoshoot:





my band w/ this chick who helped us out in illinois when our show was canceled and we had nowhere to stay on tour:





w/ joe satriani:





w/ mattias eklundh:





some friends and i with eicca from apocalyptica:





halloween 2003:





and now for a bunch of drunk and other pics:









































i think that's about enough


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 16, 2007)

oops, forgot one! my dad trying to play a power chord:


----------



## noodles (Jun 16, 2007)

My fiance, myself, and James (Oogadee Boogadee)





Ron (our bassist), Nick (our singer), myself, Mike (eaeolian), and Roger (regor)





Some random dude with Mike, myself, and Nick





My fiance, Jeff Loomis, and myself.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## noodles (Jun 17, 2007)

Are you giving the people's eyebrow?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 17, 2007)

yeh so i looked that up...  



Urban Dictionary said:


> 1. people's eyebrow
> 10 thumbs up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ari, you've found some pretty hot chicks while in the grundle tunnel


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2007)

Me and Obeast, bassist from Mnemic. One of the coolest people I've ever met. 






Me and Rune, one of the guitarists from Mnemic. His girlfriend told him to smile for a pic with me but I reminded him of it afterwards so obviously it didn't happen.  






Me and Mircea, the other guitarist from Mnemic. Super nice guy, always cool to talk with.


----------



## Ror3h (Jun 18, 2007)

At the dungeons in Hamburg:




With Misery Index a year and a bit back (I was drunk + saying something to my friend who took the picture, hence they gay pose hahaha):




With Misery Index + some random dude a few months back (very drunk again haha):




A couple of pics with Textures a year or something ago, yet more drunkenness:


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2007)

Holy shit, the dude in front is mighty metal.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Ari, you've found some pretty hot chicks while in the grundle tunnel



yeah, just too bad none of them are/were my girlfriend  oh well....



btw, what's the "grundle tunnel"? only thing i've heard called that before was the house were Magrudergrind's drummer used to live in Bethesda.


----------



## Drew (Jun 18, 2007)

Noodles wins.  

WoM - if that pic of Satriani is from the daddy's in-store appearance, and the Apocalyptica was at the Paradise about, oh, two years ago (late '05, I think), then I was at both of those.  I went to the Satch thing with a dude I know from Jemsite who used to live in Providence, and Apocalyptica happened to play the weekend after a Romanian friend of mine showed up in the States for Harvard grad school, so naturally we had to go partly as an excuse to catch up and partly as they're one of her favorite bands. 

I was on the balcony to the left of the stage as you walk in for Apocalyptica (since there was a bar there with a cute chick bartending ) and literally like one or two rows of people back for Satriani - if you took pictures, you probably got a shot of the back of my head.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll put this one here too.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 18, 2007)

Drew said:


> Noodles wins.
> 
> WoM - if that pic of Satriani is from the daddy's in-store appearance, and the Apocalyptica was at the Paradise about, oh, two years ago (late '05, I think), then I was at both of those.  I went to the Satch thing with a dude I know from Jemsite who used to live in Providence, and Apocalyptica happened to play the weekend after a Romanian friend of mine showed up in the States for Harvard grad school, so naturally we had to go partly as an excuse to catch up and partly as they're one of her favorite bands.
> 
> I was on the balcony to the left of the stage as you walk in for Apocalyptica (since there was a bar there with a cute chick bartending ) and literally like one or two rows of people back for Satriani - if you took pictures, you probably got a shot of the back of my head.




yep, that's where they're from  

i didn't take any pics at the satch in-store though....the pic was from someone else's camera and emailed to me. i don't remember where i was sitting, either. for apocalyptica, i was pretty much front/center, with my friend brit (the hot one between me and eicca in the pic) right in front of me, and then maybe one more person in front of her, i can't remember for sure.

this was our view of that show, though:


----------



## Aaron (Jun 23, 2007)

shawn your guitar collection is fuckin crazy!


----------



## Steve (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## B Lopez (Jun 23, 2007)

That rules!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2007)

Just trying out the new camera...


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 26, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


>



hahaha, Cool shirt


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 26, 2007)

in my bed clothes


----------



## Ryan (Jun 26, 2007)

[email protected]@! XD


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 28, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


> hahaha, Cool shirt



Thanks !! I made it myself  10 hours painting..


----------



## fleeeep (Jun 28, 2007)

double horns + partial peoples eyebrow + sneer =


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2007)

^ You are one scary bastard.


----------



## fleeeep (Jun 28, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> ^ You are one scary bastard.



FACT!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 28, 2007)

.
.
.
<------------


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## fleeeep (Jun 28, 2007)

here's a less scary one  





or this, sitting on Lars Ulrichs Drum riser backstage in 2004


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 28, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> yeah, just too bad none of them are/were my girlfriend  oh well....
> 
> 
> 
> btw, what's the "grundle tunnel"? only thing i've heard called that before was the house were Magrudergrind's drummer used to live in Bethesda.



At Nates house theres a Recently Vacated Graves poster on his wall that says "Appearing Live! At The Grundle Tunnel"

I asked him about it and he said this "you know that little tunnel that forms when you're sitting with your legs closed, like, under your balls, that's the grundle tunnel"

 I figured it was in inside joke with the band


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 28, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Thanks !! I made it myself  10 hours painting..



Sweet, good job


----------



## Ryan (Jun 28, 2007)

I wonder what Lars uses that mirror for on his kit..


----------



## skinhead (Jun 29, 2007)

Emanuel (our singer), Me and Nicholas (guitar player)




Nicholas and me




Being silly with a 7ender


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I wonder what Lars uses that mirror for on his kit..



Fixing his lipstick.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 29, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> At Nates house theres a Recently Vacated Graves poster on his wall that says "Appearing Live! At The Grundle Tunnel"
> 
> I asked him about it and he said this "you know that little tunnel that forms when you're sitting with your legs closed, like, under your balls, that's the grundle tunnel"
> 
> I figured it was in inside joke with the band



the house i mentioned where magrudergrind's drummer lived is where RVG's first ever show was. i never actually knew what the expression meant though, other than that lol.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 29, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> the house i mentioned where magrudergrind's drummer lived is where RVG's first ever show was. i never actually knew what the expression meant though, other than that lol.



 That's interesting, theres a fine peice of RVG history on his wall then. I wonder how the hell Nate knows the meaning of it...although, he is odd and seems to know a lot of odd things


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 29, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That's interesting, theres a fine peice of RVG history on his wall then. I wonder how the hell Nate knows the meaning of it...although, he is odd and seems to know a lot of odd things



he certainlly is odd


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 29, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> he certainlly is odd



 that rules! I'm actually sitting at my desk chuckling furiously.

I should get him to join the forum  he has a 7321 that he never touches..


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 1, 2007)

Please be kind...


----------



## Michael (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 2, 2007)

Karl Hungus. That moustache pwns.


----------



## Ror3h (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's a few from Hellfest last week:
Us lot;






CLAW OF METAL while lost trying to find the campsite...





Me and the Vader frontman:





A few of Me and the Cynic guys!













And last but not least, our beer haul on the first day...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 2, 2007)

hahahaha nice load of Bier


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 5, 2007)

Trucker hats!


----------



## Jason (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeff do you ever eat anything that doesn't have Sugar, salt or caffeine in it?


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 5, 2007)

Im in his pic 

Your desk is a trainwreck dude.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 5, 2007)

.jason. said:


> Jeff do you ever eat anything that doesn't have Sugar, salt or caffeine in it?


there's stuff which doesn't have that in it? I eat a lot of stuff...like plain bagels...


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 6, 2007)

I  my goofy-ass hat


----------



## Ryan (Jul 6, 2007)

Jason said:


> Jeff do you ever eat anything that doesn't have Sugar, salt or caffeine in it?



Technically, none of us do. 

and  @ Jeff's desk.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> airheads ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same an my computer table too will post pic later


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 6, 2007)

I actually cleaned it up a bit, no more crap on top of my 2nd keyboard  (it's under crap in the pic)


----------



## yevetz (Jul 8, 2007)

And I wasn't  But I will be today evening


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 9, 2007)

My brother, me, and my cousin in Ohio last thanksgiving.


----------



## SeanC (Jul 11, 2007)

Me and my buddy looking at a car that appearantly drove off a 25 foot rock cliff into the river.




Car accidents are so metal


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 12, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


> Me and my buddy looking at a car that appearantly drove off a 25 foot rock cliff into the river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd have to agree with that, Sean.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 12, 2007)

I know of a local dumpster that has the words "Metal only" sprayed on it, of course referring to scrap metal. I promise I'll get a pic of myself, or even my band, throwing horns by that most metal of metal places


----------



## SeanC (Jul 13, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> I know of a local dumpster that has the words "Metal only" sprayed on it, of course referring to scrap metal. I promise I'll get a pic of myself, or even my band, throwing horns by that most metal of metal places



Dude that would make an awesome album cover


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 22, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


> Me and my buddy looking at a car that appearantly drove off a 25 foot rock cliff into the river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thadood (Aug 5, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> I know of a local dumpster that has the words "Metal only" sprayed on it, of course referring to scrap metal. I promise I'll get a pic of myself, or even my band, throwing horns by that most metal of metal places



My band contemplated doing that very same thing. There was also the "American Metal" warehouse, right off of I-55 that we were thinking of doing the same =0


----------



## Lozek (Aug 14, 2007)

Ror3h said:


>



Awesome, only just saw this, the Oriental guy in the middle is my mate Jun. Good work indeed 

I deem the horns false, long live the claw!!!!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 16, 2007)

Me in a club called "Sailors" in Newquay when I had my head shaved.

Despite the questionable name, "Sailors" isn't a gaybar.


----------



## darren (Aug 16, 2007)

​


----------



## Leon (Aug 21, 2007)

a little metal before bed


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 5, 2007)

I deem the horns and the claw FALSE and declare Hardy Law!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 5, 2007)

lame....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2007)

we just joke being gay here dude


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Wiggywiggler (Sep 5, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> we just joke being gay here dude



Sure thing, tiger


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

What the fuck kind of case does he use for that thing?


----------



## Blexican (Sep 5, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Me and Obeast, bassist from Mnemic. One of the coolest people I've ever met.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obeast is a fucking pleasure to be around. I met him a while back in Cleveland and saw him again when he came through to Pittsburgh, he's so goddamn funny. Mircea's kind of a dick though...I tried talking to him but he seemed to want nothing to do with fans for some reason.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2007)

Bringing some Metal to the outback:


----------



## g3rmanium (Sep 19, 2007)

Chris said:


> Bringing some Metal to the outback:



Blue jeans?


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2007)

Jeans are metal.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Blue jeans?





Manowar said:


> manowar manowar living on the road
> when we're in town speakers explode
> we don't attract wimps 'cause we're too loud
> just true metal people that's manowar's crowd
> ...


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2007)

"Cracker jack clothes?" 

What the fuck is that?


----------



## g3rmanium (Sep 19, 2007)

Rick said:


> Jeans are metal.



Yeah, but only BLACK jeans.


----------



## g3rmanium (Sep 19, 2007)

Chris said:


> (Manowar lyrics)



Again, no notion that BLUE jeans are Metal.


----------



## Naren (Sep 20, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Again, no notion that BLUE jeans are Metal.



It was inferred.  While black jeans are also metal, blue jeans are even more metal.

Dunno where you kids get these weird notions about blue jeans not being metal.


----------



## g3rmanium (Sep 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> It was inferred.  While black jeans are also metal, blue jeans are even more metal.



I disagree, Eric.

Blue Jeans might be metal in a 80's-style metal way. But only that.

Black jeans are metal in a, uhm, universal sense.



Naren said:


> Dunno where you kids get these weird notions about blue jeans not being metal.



From the fact that I wear





BLACK jeans.


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 4, 2007)

Back to the toipic


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 4, 2007)

People that wear too much black are t3h gay. All the "metal" (of the 'OMG Trivium and Metallica' variety), "visual kei", "goth/emo" kids at my school need to get a diet of something other than the same stupid all black clothing every day.


----------



## Naren (Oct 4, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> People that wear too much black are t3h gay. All the "metal" (of the 'OMG Trivium and Metallica' variety), "visual kei", "goth/emo" kids at my school need to get a diet of something other than the same stupid all black clothing every day.



 Maybe they just like black. 80% of the shirts I own are black and 40% of the pants/jeans I wear are black. It's my favorite color (and don't go into the speech about it not being a color! ) and I look better in black than in any other color.

I think you're bitter against those people in your school and you need to confront it in therapy.  My office hours are from 9 to 5. Please call to schedule an appointment.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 4, 2007)

okie dokie dudes.

How about some from Cabo San Lucas


----------



## Michael (Oct 5, 2007)

^ Fuck yeah. Looks like loads of fun.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, it was. Im hoping to go back this coming spring break. 

Almost got the horns up in this one


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> Maybe they just like black. 80% of the shirts I own are black and 40% of the pants/jeans I wear are black. It's my favorite color (and don't go into the speech about it not being a color! ) and I look better in black than in any other color.
> 
> I think you're bitter against those people in your school and you need to confront it in therapy.  My office hours are from 9 to 5. Please call to schedule an appointment.



Heh, 9/10 of my shirts are black. I'm worshiped by metal kids lol, that doesn't mean I don't think they mostly look like dumbasses. I'm not the social reject you think I am (not sure why that is, probably because my school is fucked up).


----------



## Jerich (Oct 11, 2007)

Myself and Steve Smyth......


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Heh, 9/10 of my shirts are black. I'm worshiped by metal kids lol, that doesn't mean I don't think they mostly look like dumbasses. I'm not the social reject you think I am (not sure why that is, probably because my school is fucked up).



I wear mostly black shirts. 

Watch out, Austin, TX. I'm gonna go to Barton Creek Mall and start killing people.


----------



## midian (Oct 13, 2007)

kh 602 + behemoth-shirt + banging =  

rockin in 1060*1413 px


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 13, 2007)

nice axe \m/


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2007)

Obviously a picture of him saluting his real father.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 6, 2007)

Is that a photoshop? If not.


----------



## Michael (Dec 6, 2007)

CatPancakes is George Bush? I never knew he was a sevenstringer.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 6, 2007)

Steve said:


>


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 6, 2007)

me and josh from TTEOTD


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris! You're a paintballer as well! (Dye Precision Paintball) Good to see another one!


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2008)

99% of the time I'm working on the site, I look like this.


----------



## Michael (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2008)

That shirt's fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Michael (Jan 15, 2008)

Crappy pic (and weird facial expression ):


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 15, 2008)

looks black metal man \m/ lol


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 18, 2008)

Chris, you've got an awesome set of PCs. 

Nice beard Jeff and Michael, you look black metal.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> 99% of the time I'm working on the site, I look like this.





Badass pic. I so want an RG8 too.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 27, 2008)

from left to right
Mark, teddy, Trevor (the black dahlia murder), derek, me, and teh part of joes face(he dived in the picture)

oh check out mark and joes band, c-section infection

and yes C-Section infection is kind of a joke, but they are good musicians
MySpace.com - C-section Infection song up - BEL AIR, Maryland - Death Metal / Grindcore / Thrash - www.myspace.com/csectioninfection



Chris said:


> 99% of the time I'm working on the site, I look like this.



i jsut bought two of those Z-line desks, re-drilled some holes, and set them up in a U so i have room to work on computers
and you dont use the crappy keyboard shelf either, i used one but not the other, i used the one for my server, so i can tuck it away, since i really dont use the keyboard that much and it frees up desk space


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a decent desk on the cheap, but if you don't use a mousepad (I don't) you end up wearing the finish off of it really, really quick.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 27, 2008)

i took this pic of teh bulb:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> It's a decent desk on the cheap, but if you don't use a mousepad (I don't) you end up wearing the finish off of it really, really quick.


same problem with mine, finish is basically gone where my hands/keyboard/mouse rest


----------



## hambone2 (Jan 31, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> oh check out mark and joes band, c-section infection
> 
> and yes C-Section infection is kind of a joke, but they are good musicians
> MySpace.com - C-section Infection song up - BEL AIR, Maryland - Death Metal / Grindcore / Thrash - www.myspace.com/csectioninfection


 



C-Section Infection is awesome! love the lyrics!


----------



## AARRGGHHH (Feb 19, 2008)

This would be me being drunk





I found this pic on my phone the day after I went to see Turisas supporting Lordi (Turisas were a shit load better than Lordi) Then I went to the pub and got hammered. I have no memory of this being taken or where the fuck I got a massive afro wig from 
Beer is great 






No horns, but I think it's a pretty metal pic anyway


----------



## Sentient (Feb 20, 2008)

Me on the bike, during last year's ride for MS...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sentient said:


> Me on the bike, during last year's ride for MS...


props


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sentient said:


> Me on the bike, during last year's ride for MS...


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 10, 2008)

Me with Dream Theater before the gig here in Adelaide...


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2008)

I see no horns, sir.


----------



## Naren (Mar 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> I see no horns, sir.



You beat me to it. I was going to say that LaBrie is ALMOST in a horns gesture, but it fails as just a "What the hell is going on here?" expression. 

Nope. No horns period.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 10, 2008)

Portnoy's shoes = win, Sk8-hi ftw \m/

my friend Scott looks like Petrucci and Portnoy combined


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> I see no horns, sir.



apologies, didn't realise it was a literal 'you must be showing horns somewhere inside the picture', I'm still figuring out all the ins and outs of this community... 

I think LaBrie is doing more of a variation on some kind of wicky wicky westside hand sign lol...


----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 16, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Me, like, 3-4 years ago w/ Eric Peterson of Testament. \m/
> i'll do the horns AND hold a copy of First Strike Still Deadly.





Fuck yeah!!! Testament kicked my arse in oz bout 6 months ago!!!


----------



## JBroll (Mar 16, 2008)

Megadeth, pigtails, horns, *and* the help of my bathroom mirror. Epic, thy name is JBroll questioning his sexuality in the manliest way ever.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Michael (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 16, 2008)

Me with Michael Amott- Arch Enemy





Me, jas (bass) George Lynch





me and Greg Christian -Testament






...and heres my band Unknown Addiction





Horns high people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 20, 2008)

Your goatee is epic.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome pic, JBroll.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Mar 20, 2008)

My mate Steve ( far left), me , Steve's lovely GF Hannelore ( next to me) and the guys from the band Neara






Me and Arjen Lucassen ( Ayreon), my hero!!!!


----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 21, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> Your goatee is epic.


Thanks dude....in memory of Dimebag


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm on the right, drunk on Burbon street!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> I see no horns, sir.



Fixed


----------



## petereanima (Apr 15, 2008)

my band and me throwing up the horns....or something like that...


----------



## quartie (Apr 15, 2008)

Two with some members of Interlock and that Dark Tranquility bloke at HELLFEST!!!


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 15, 2008)

Myspace horns pic:


----------



## quartie (Apr 16, 2008)

Horns at weddings are the best. We also did a whole congreation horns photo, but I can't seem to find it:











Doesn't our very own Hal look freakin' wicked in a suit?!


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hal is apparently a part time mafioso?


----------



## quartie (Apr 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Hal is apparently a part time mafioso?


 
And a full time gurner. Who woulda thunk it!?


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 17, 2008)

not me , but my eldest metal head


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Apr 19, 2008)

me and my girl today 
no honrs though..but next time we shall be metal


----------



## quartie (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are a few from the infamous House of Metal:






Me teaching Flow from Eyelash the importance of metal. Hal; oblivious.






With housemate and Hal's co-singer in Interlock, Christina.






And creating metal rainbows with Hemma from Dor Eterna.


----------



## quartie (Apr 25, 2008)

OH I shall take over your thread with more silly photos!!!!






Me and my trust ginocide (pint o' cider with a shot of gin). Nice.


----------



## Naren (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow. Purple hair = awesome.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 27, 2008)

Those pics kick almighty ass.


----------



## Popsyche (May 9, 2008)

Quartie's pix are a hard act to follow! Too much beer + cellphone + bathroom mirror=


----------



## Michael (May 9, 2008)

Boredem between dumbell sets = 






Funny face, heh.


----------



## -K4G- (May 9, 2008)

Me at Slipknot in '05.


----------



## Ryan (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Ryan (May 30, 2008)




----------



## daybean (May 30, 2008)

me and my guitar...not as sexy as above pics, but still, sexy guitar at least.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 30, 2008)

ryan


----------



## FredGrass (Jun 1, 2008)

May Two-four last year, at a cottage in Grand Bend, Ontario. Sittin down, talkin shit, and a friend of mine called my name for a pic so I turned a bit and threw my horns at him. This is how the pic came out. \m/


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 11, 2008)

Ryan said:


>


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 15, 2008)

This is getting on for about a year ago. L-R is my friend Mark, me in the middle and Kris, this was at a Speedtheory gig.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 15, 2008)

8 months ago before i butchered my hairdo.





Last month (picture face haha)





Signed Rusty Cooley posters from NAMM?  How on earth did I get those? Real police issue handcuffs???? Thats metal right? haha


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 18, 2008)

Beer makes up for lack of horns


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 18, 2008)

daybean said:


> me and my guitar...not as sexy as above pics, but still, sexy guitar at least.



Camera shy?


----------



## Nerina (Jun 18, 2008)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Beer makes up for lack of horns



Yes, yes it does


----------



## arktan (Jun 19, 2008)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Beer makes up for lack of horns



i proclaim you supreme. That means you're ultimate (not vista). Administer some Metal and drink beer for that is the only path to salvation


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm on the left, my buddy Brad is on the right, and I have no idea who is in the middle!


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 22, 2008)

me and thomas youngblood from kamelot, double hornage= pure PWN






best moment of my life....


----------



## noodles (Jun 22, 2008)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Beer makes up for lack of horns



In this case, it most certainly does!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jul 12, 2008)

Ryan said:


>



WIN! do you still have that guitar?


----------



## Drage (Jul 18, 2008)

Edit: OH YEAH! METAL HORNS!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 18, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> WIN! do you still have that guitar?


ryan never had that, the pic was taken at scam ass


----------



## arktan (Jul 30, 2008)

wait.... there's another






errrr.... sorry, that was the wrong one 

lemme try again






yeah, better and crazier

two men alone in a forest.... now if that isn't kvlt....


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 1, 2008)

out on a suspension bridge in Vancouver


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 1, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2008)

holy shit JJ


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Tim77 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Fire Spirit (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is my daughter doing her best to put her horns up with Aziza Poggi, the lead singer of Dendura.


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2008)

Blurry and dark, but the idea's there.

My friend Nick, Muhammad Suicmez, and Me.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## B Lopez (Oct 2, 2008)

"It looks a lot like Christmas"






Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## winterlover (Oct 19, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


>



what are you doing so close to my house!?!?

ahh, the vomit covered streets of the french quarter


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was down there this last March.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, no horns but still A FUCKING '79 SILVERBURST GIBSON FLYING V and a bunch of very weird-lookin' dudes. The guy in the middle is Brent Hinds of Mastodon, btw.


----------



## zeusdeux (Dec 3, 2008)

at a gig in chennai, india


----------



## wammy_bar (Dec 27, 2008)

hair getting longer


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2008)

Loomer said:


> Unfortunately, no horns but still A FUCKING '79 SILVERBURST GIBSON FLYING V and a bunch of very weird-lookin' dudes. The guy in the middle is Brent Hinds of Mastodon, btw.



Mucho jealous :|

Brent Hinds = <3 and I'm not ashamed to admit it


----------



## CornSyrup (Jan 11, 2009)

Horns & Rum punch In Jamaica (Dec 2008). the wind was blowing my hair in all directions.


----------



## Harry (Jan 24, 2009)

Me on the right, not exactly sober as you can tell


----------



## Platy (Mar 3, 2009)

me at a norma jean show


----------



## RazorPlarx (Apr 29, 2009)

my face was retarded lookin

its much better now


----------



## liamh (May 20, 2009)

^


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 25, 2009)

RazorPlarx said:


> my face was retarded lookin
> 
> its much better now



 Thats awesome!


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2009)

Me with teh Masvidal:


----------



## richcastle66 (Jun 22, 2009)

CRAZY ANGLEEE!!!


----------



## ErykaDaemons (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Jul 5, 2009)

Even Jean Luc Picard rocks the f*** on!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my bandmates, me, and a friend/fan of ours, Will Bozarth, hanging out at/after a show of his:


----------



## christpuncher66 (Oct 12, 2009)

it was in the backyard of some punk house in philly when i was on tour. totally appropriate reaction, imo.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## synrgy (Oct 13, 2009)

Me and 2 of my DJ buddies last year at the 4th anniversary for our Drum N Bass event in Honolulu. While I know him as a dear friend and fellow DJ, some of you might recognize the guy with the Mohawk as the singer from the recently reunited Los Angeles glam band, Jetboy.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 11, 2009)

me, riding my bike.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 19, 2009)

Groff
This is epic


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2010)

Scale the Summit and I. Incredibly nice guys... I'd love to catch them again sometime earlier in the evening so we can chat more.


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 16, 2010)

Necrophagist!


----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 16, 2010)

Recent holiday to Queensland, Australia!!!

Its mighty metal when Batman gives horns!!!


----------



## xiphoscesar (Feb 20, 2010)

im doing the horns wrong in this pic lol


----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 20, 2010)

Not my horns but still...


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Mar 27, 2010)

Whiskey-and-Coke and horns!!


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Mar 29, 2010)

did i do this right?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 29, 2010)

my 6 year old son with my 1999 rg7421 and the mushroomhead mask i made


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Apr 1, 2010)

quite possibly the most metal that can exist at a playground


----------



## Death-Trip (Apr 23, 2010)

*Myself, Generation_Trip , Razor777, random dude and 2 guys from ENGEL!*


----------



## Variant (May 7, 2010)

*Because I'm still up at this hour making metal:*


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 7, 2010)

what you mean this hour? it is 13:44 for me!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 21, 2010)

Not my guitar.


----------



## Fuel (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## josh pelican (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's a fresh one:


----------



## cypher858 (Jun 24, 2010)

me with scott lewis of carnifex





me drinking root beer at a ski chalet 





me with john 5





me with alex grind from despised icon


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 25, 2010)

Me with my new Stealth 7 and Deicide 'Deicide' T-shirt


----------



## cypher858 (Jul 3, 2010)

long hair






short hair


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 3, 2010)

Breakfast this morning...


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 15, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Here's a fresh one:



Well, since this doesn't work anymore, let's try again...


----------



## jarichonas (Jul 19, 2010)

So nice pics you have here.
__________________
adipex no prescription
buy viagra online


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 19, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> oops, forgot one! my dad trying to play a power chord:


 
This one is awesome


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 19, 2010)

Alien DNA said:


> Recent holiday to Queensland, Australia!!!
> 
> Its mighty metal when Batman gives horns!!!



That is the most metal picture EVER.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 19, 2010)

Just fucking metal 

Mike Portnoy at the Transatlantic gig





Couple friends of mine and I at Rock in Rio while Marillion played





Epic horns are epic 





With Tim from Protest The Hero





With Arif from PTH





Suit up I say!





WeeMan-style (yes, that was me with long hair )





And to top it all off, what some may even call "blasphemy"


----------



## cypher858 (Aug 22, 2010)

Trent from after the burial and I 
[i just noticed that im always wearing that veil of maya shirt in all of my horns photos -__-]






brandon from veil of maya and I
I only got one of his horns in there... but eh... what the hell...


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 22, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> That is the most metal picture EVER.



Yes, that is indeed the most metal picture ever!!! Props to you sir!!


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## leandroab (Aug 27, 2010)

cypher858 said:


> i just noticed that im always wearing that veil of maya shirt in all of my horns photos -__-.




Hahahahaha I was going to say that!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 27, 2010)

That's me back in 2008 in the US.

I ain't throwing the horns but I have a Meshuggah shirt so it's metal equivalent.

Oh here is the horns then 




My hand is there somewhere...


----------



## UGH (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## -K4G- (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 13, 2010)

-K4G- said:


>



that Paul Waggoner?
if it is, oh you lucky man


----------



## -K4G- (Sep 13, 2010)

Yup, it's him. Met the band at a meet and greet before the gig here in March.


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 16, 2010)

This was taken 3 months ago shortly after I got bitten in the arm by a Brown Recluse spider and they had to cut it open and shove a gauze pad inside my arm to help drain the bacteria for a week. I'll have a scar for life...


----------



## squid-boy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't throw horns, only babies. Here's me doing some falsettos for ChatRoulette one night:


----------



## habicore_5150 (Dec 2, 2010)

say hello to blurry pics with envenomedcky (Devin) @ the Corruptour in Nashville, TN


----------



## yevetz (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 22, 2011)

Me being a pathetic and disgusting poser.







I deem myself false. Must try harder.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 23, 2011)

You depress me kid.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 24, 2011)

Does this count?


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 8, 2011)

kingpinMS3 said:


> did i do this right?



chumlee?


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 9, 2011)

With A.J. Minette at The Human Abstract show in The Bronx a few weeks ago.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 18, 2011)

This only sorta counts...but is the only one I had......if any consolation, I was moshing the night before @ Undercross' show..


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 23, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> With A.J. Minette at The Human Abstract show in The Bronx a few weeks ago.



A.J. looks mad stoned.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Aug 6, 2011)

Horrible webcam pic, but it shows some horns and my favorite guitar.


----------



## amandaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Meeting Mike Portnoy before going to see Iron Maiden and Dream Theater





At the Hollywood Guitar Center about 4 years ago, RIP Dio.





Meeting Rita Haney at Uproar last year





And I think that's about all I have for right now haha


----------



## endo (Sep 25, 2011)

Monster Face


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 7, 2011)

Stitch said:


> Me and Joel Stroetzel of Killswitch Engage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kind of funny, I'm listening to my curse right now haha


----------



## berserker213 (Feb 28, 2012)

You guys are lucky...you get horns AND a beard today \m/


----------



## jordanky (Feb 29, 2012)

Me, Paul Waggoner and my friend Eric from a couple of years ago.


----------



## guitarneeraj (Apr 18, 2012)

Me with Bart Hennephof and Richard Rietdijk (Textures) in 2009 at Palace Grounds, Bangalore (India).


----------



## ASoC (Apr 19, 2012)

Few of my friends in the front corner


----------



## Timelessness (Apr 30, 2012)

Me on the right with Erik Rutan.. Taken yesterday at the KL Metalcamp Fest..


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 30, 2012)

Me and Mr. Webster.


----------



## NickS (Jul 20, 2012)

BEST PICTURE EVER

My one week old niece, good to finally have another metalhead in the family!


----------

